# CloudClan Pups at 3 Weeks (a little delayed)



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

So the pups turned 3 weeks old on Saturday and I was at nationals so I was not here with them. But my mom was, and in addition to taking care of them, I begged her to try to take some pictures. She asked me if her camera had film  

I was pleased an impressed that she did get some fun shots. I will say it is a few less than I probably normally would flood you with, but it is a good fix. 

I thought about downloading my nationals photos as well tonight, but these took priority. I will have to share my nationals photos and brags about Cadeau's other (show) kids tomorrow.  

Here are the pups: 









Can you find all three babies with their very tired mussed looking mama? 













































Someone has been sucking on big girl's ear. 









I loved that pic so much I could not choose between the two shots so close to eachother. So I figured why not share it twice. :blush:









And then this is classic of my mother. She has been trying to convince me since Easter they needed to be posed in this egg. I never did it for her, so she tried to get them on her own. 

























So, a huge thanks to my Mom (aka ClanGran) for taking these pictures. Considering she hasn't touched this camera in years I think she did a great job. 

I missed a few of the puppies' first while I was gone, first bark and some of the early slow motion playing they are doing now, but I got to see their older half-siblings take on Nationals to great success, so I think it was worth it. :innocent: Still, I am glad to be home with them again.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Aww, Carina. Absolutely stunning. Your Mom is quite the photographer. You must be so proud of your beautiful Family.
xoxoxoxooxoxoxoxoox


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

YES, I counted all 3 in the 2nd photo! Oh my, I am in love!


----------



## MylittleMolly (Jan 31, 2011)

OMG, they are absolutely gorgeous. I love the two pics of the three of them in a row with the middle one on his back, its priceless. Pls keep taking loads of pics of the pups, I am soooo jealous, I wish I could breed from my little girl


----------



## MylittleMolly (Jan 31, 2011)

Oops just realised it was big girl lol - sorry little girl ))


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Carina, thanks for regularly posting pictures of these adorable puppies because I LOVE seeing them grow up!!! Thanks to your mom too...she took great pictures!!!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

They are so cute, Carina! Thanks for the pics and thank ClanGran for me - she did a great job.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

How sweet! They are so precious! (It was great to meet you in Ft. Worth last week!)


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

your mom did great , iloved all the pics , i found them too hidden w the momma , it made me smile, and i laughed out loud when i saw someone had been sucking on big girls ears , i love the pups , they are so precious n their markings are so nice ,. ur mom did great with the egg pictures loved them !!!!! happy three weeks!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Those are adorable! loved the hidden puppies shot.
They are GREAT.
Can't wait to see your pics from Nationals and it was A great event for Cadeau's baby to have such success!! Beautiful. I love, love Deb. She was so tired and over the moon Sunday night - and in a happy haze.


----------



## Aarianne (Jul 22, 2005)

Aw, thanks Carina and ClanGran!

I love the second shot... everyone having a good snuggly snooze.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh fantastic pics!! I guess I'll have to get pics of my crew tonight. Your pups look lovely and their coats look fantastic!


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

Awww...Cadie looks like such a good mommy in the pic! The pictures are adorable and your mom did a great job. The pics make me want a 2nd fur baby soon!!!!


----------



## k9Cracker (Feb 22, 2006)

Love the puppy shots! They are so precious all snuggled up together. <3

WB was a Cadeau daughter?! I had no idea! She was gorgeous!!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Such beautiful babies :heart:


----------



## dex'smom (Jan 11, 2009)

just the sweetest!!


----------



## MyaMaltese (Oct 15, 2010)

Sooo adorable !! I love little baby Malts.


----------



## fleurdelys (Apr 13, 2010)

thank you for the pictures:wub:
the babies are so cute:wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Carina -- who knew your mom could do such a great job? :chili::chili: Those pix are great. Of course a little hard to take bad shots of those cuties. I loved the where's Waldo -- or where Malto shot -- trying to find all three pups. And then that other picture where you posted two similar ones would be a great "Why is one not like the other" game for kids. Like the little snout on the left coming up. Just love those three. I'm really hoping they'll be seeing the jersey short in about 5 weeks. :innocent:


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Ahhh,they are so sweet. Great pictures!!:aktion033:


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Carina,

Your mom did a great job with the photos!!! Those 3 puppies are adorable (and mom is too!)!! Beautiful pictures!!!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

These are not puppies, they are little actors dressed up like puppies and on cue, they tug at our heartstrings and make us turn into mushy adoring little whimps!!! LOL!!! What is it about your babies Carina.......they are super special and clean and warm and are going to be so socialized.....A big thank you to your Mother for taking those pics. I just love those little babies!!!!:wub:


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

:wub: Carina Your puppies look fabulous.. so robust and healthy looking. :thumbsup:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Good job mom! See Carina, nothing to worry about with Clangran around 


Those little buggers are getting cuter each week! So, we need better names pretty soon....do we need a contest??? :innocent:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

they truly are so much fun to look at in pictures! I was able to find all three next to mom but it did take a minute to find the last one  Keep those pictures coming!


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Oh Carina, the pups are so beautiful!!! I LOVE these pics!:wub:

Bravo to :heart: ClanGran :heart: for doing a fabulous job of care and pics!

Wonderful!!! :aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

More puppy fever!!!
Love it!!!


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

They are just heavenly :wub::wub::wub:. One is cuter than the next!!! I keep showing the pics to one of my sons who has seen the pics since the week before they were born and I can see the melting on his face. He LOVES Maisie and adores this breed!!! Keep them coming, we can't get enough!!~


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Carina -- this is a fabulous litter. The coats are so ice white and the pigment is so dark.  Can't wait to watch them as they mature. BTW -- I *THINK* I can smell the puppy breath right through the computer (so it's wishful thinking).


----------



## Mardasia (May 2, 2011)

They are just the cutest. How much do they weigh?


----------



## Gaby_MalteseMom (Jan 11, 2011)

oh wow I just had a puppy heaven experienced looking at your little angels :wub:


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

very beautiful!:heart::heart::heart:


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Carina ~ Your babies are beautiful!!! So, so cute!!! I love the picture of them all huddled together!
Bravo to ClanGran on her photography!!!

Thanks for always posting for us!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Beautiful shots Carina! Your mom did a fabulous job and I love that she got a little creative with the easter shot - I'm a fan of hers already! The pups are growing up so fast and so cute! Love their little bellies too - you are so lucky to be able to see and be with them everyday.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Awww bliss... they are so adorable xxx


----------

